

MPAA: It's Time to Stop Obstruction on Anti-Piracy Legislation - eplanit
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/01/15/idUS245775808320120115

======
pg
This is the most encouraging thing I've read yet. The defensive tone shows
they can sense things have turned against them. Keep pushing.

